# RS Bumper Not Snapped In?



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I just picked up a 2017 LT/RS hatch and realized on the back bumper where the black plastic meets the paint has 2 or 3 clips not all the way in. It sticks out away from the body about 1/16th of an inch. I've tried pushing them in with no luck. See photo edited below.

https://imgur.com/a/CuNPu

I'm going to call my dealer tomorrow, but if anyone has any way to get these back in without making a song and dance with my dealer that would be great. If not, this post can just serve as a reminder to anyone else who gets an RS with this issue.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Any way you could take a close up picture of the issue?


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

It got fixed the next day, They said it snapped back in.

However, when I asked them to remove the dealer vinyl from the car they found a large scratch under it. So now, my hatch (door) needs to be repainted next month. :banghead:


----------



## D_Spear (Dec 23, 2017)

Are you sure they didn't just scratch it themselves instead when trying to remove it? lol


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I would think so, but part of the reason I wanted it gone was it was installed in a very odd area on the hatch. The suspected a porter installed it there to hide something.


----------

